# High "N" Dry



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

An old abandoned fishing boat in Ocean Park Wn


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

How sad! Poor old thing! You did it justice! Very nice painting!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

it's very nice Oregon I think you should do more work on the sky  nice work


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

You're really good with the boats Bro


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Great painting as always Oregon.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

While I respect Meli's opinion.. I think the sky is wonderful.. I wouldn't do a thing to it.. except possibly crop the painting near where the grasses end on the right


----------



## Innocence (Mar 25, 2016)

*This is beautiful *


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

The SS Minnow?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

rotflol @ Just


----------

